# "Laur's flocked up flock"



## RedGinger (May 17, 2009)

I just got home from the hospital.  This clumsy digger dropped a bottle of Starbuck's Frappuccino on her foot.  Well, all hell broke loose.  I'm cursing, Joe's yelling, the cat's are running around.  So I turn on the light and see a red lake where my foot is supposed to be.  What a mess.  I got twelve stitches and the most excruciating nerve block in my foot.  I don't cry a lot, but I think they probably heard me down the street during that part.  I did manage to snap a few shots because, well, I don't know why, but I won't post them on here.   The pictures aren't actually as bad as the real thing.  My Mom always said be proud of your scars.  I'm all wired from novocaine now, is the only thing besides the throbbing.  Just needed to whine a little.[]  Also, this seems like the kind of bloody story guys would get a kick out of[]
 Thanks.  Goodnight.
 Laur


----------



## mr.fred (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

*Whine  all you want----it hurts!!---[]---won't be long before your back out digging.[]  Fred.*


----------



## beendiggin (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Hope your foot gets better soon.  Bummer.  By the way, I love those drinks, but I feel like I'm clogging my arteries every time I have one.  But they are so good!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Pictures?


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

I will email you one if you want later.  Joe's out digging [], and I think he took the camera with him.  No comment.  
 Well, beendigging, no clogged arteries for me, I didn't even get to drink it lol.


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

I forgot to say thanks guys for your well wishes.  Know that SNL skit Appalachian ER?  Well, it reminds me of that.  It's not _that_ bad, but this area's not exactly known for its hospitals or weird patients.  I'll type more when the dust cloud here settles.  Fred, I hope we can all get together to dig soon.  What do you think of Bradford's ER?


----------



## CanYaDigIt (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

OUCH!!!  Bummer too.  I hate getting stitches.  There such a freakin inconvienence huh.  And on the foot of all places.  Not like you use the thing ALL THE DAMN TIME.  Oh well, crap happens, and from what I've gathered from you Red, you'll be out diggin before the stitches ever come out.  Especially after Joe comes home and starts showing off his finds.[]  Hope ya get well soon.


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Thanks CanYaDigIt.  Makes the throbbing a little better.[]  I'll try to get out there.  They're a few hours away digging a civil war era dump.  Hmphhhh!  []


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

On the bright side, I got to see a baby raccoon and a big fat Mom with him when I got home because it was late.  I threw them a few food scraps so I could watch them.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

If you keep on feeding them you will be able to watch them every night.After they are done your trash cans will be next[]


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

One time won't hurt.  We can't leave trash outside.  We've had possums and raccoons get into it and make a BIG mess.  Plus, if a bear gets into it once, it will keep coming back.


----------



## Stardust (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

sorry laura,
 ouch! at least drink it frist. only kidding. Just one of those days.
  i drop stuff all the time due to neuropathy. i can relate, but up here they now use super glue. the last time i cut my foot open from moving record albums in my bare feet to the dumpster. two slipped out of their case and sliced two toes almost off.  actually the doctor gave me a choice, stitches or super glue? I chose the glue as I'm allergic to the numbing agents and this would be just easier. 

 he said he has made such a difference with little kids. no more struggles, just glue them back together. []

 sending you a ((((HUG)))) take care
 star


----------



## glass man (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

TAKE CARE ,LAUR![&:]  JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Thank you Star and Jamie.  Star, that sounds pretty bad.  I'm not afraid of needles at all, just the pain of them injecting the cut.  They decided to block the whole nerve instead of that.  I screamed and cried the whole time.  LOL  It's always something, isn't it?  []  I figure as long as I'm laid up, might as well take advantage of the computer.


----------



## annie44 (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Ouch!!   Glad you're okay and hope you're back out digging soon.


----------



## glass man (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*



> It's always something, isn't it?


   YOU GOT THAT RIGHT! BUT DIG THE SONG I PUT ON FROM YOU TUBE. A LITTLE TOO SIMPLE SOMETIME,BUT EVERY BIT HELPS OR I CAN PUT ON "BRIDGE OF SIGHS" BY ROBIN TROWRER,A HURTING BLUES SONG. THAT SOMETIMES HELPS ME. EITHER WAY I HOPE YOU GET BETTER SOON AND HOPE THEY AIN'T ANY LASTING  DAMAGE TO YO SELF! I BOUT BROKE MY BIG TOE LAST WEEK SO I GUESS WE WILL HAVE TO HOP AROUND THE BEST WE CAN![]  PS. NINA SAYS SHE HOPES YOU GET BETTER AND SHE ALSO LOVES THE FRAPPUNICCOS! [&:] JAMIE


----------



## mr.fred (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Laur--never been to Bradford E.R.heard plenty of sad stories--i go to O.G.H.their bad enough-but anything will do when you need help (i think). Looking forward to digging with you Peoples----Later Day's---Fred.[]

 I forgot to say thanks guys for your well wishes.  Know that SNL skit Appalachian ER?  Well, it reminds me of that.  It's not _that_ bad, but this area's not exactly known for its hospitals or weird patients.  I'll type more when the dust cloud here settles.  Fred, I hope we can all get together to dig soon.  What do you think of Bradford's ER? 
 [/quote]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Sorry to hear about your foot, Laur.. I can kind of sympathize with you, as this is how I have to go through life for the next 2 months!! ... somebody punched me in the nose..[]


----------



## Stardust (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Laur,
 hope they gave you good pain meds.
 keep that foot elevated.
 when they blocked the nerve, wasn't that the strangest feeling?
 like your foot was dead or you had no control of it?

 I thought it was really strange when they did it to my shoulder,
 but so glad as I was a hurting really bad.

 It's nice seeing you having fun on the computer lately and getting out.
 I'm sure you'll be right back out there, but till then just have fun and heal. 
 You Are Loved By Many. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Remember this reds there is always someone out there worse off,now go run around the block  []


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

LOL Rick.  You got that right.  Charlie, what happened?  Sorry about your finger.  Thanks too to Fred, Annie and Star, Jamie and Nina.  Those Starbucks Double Shots are better anyway, so take that Frappucino! LOL  
 Star, they gave me a pill.  I was just glad when it was numb.  I wanted it to feel dead!  I just got a bad bunch in there last night.  The doctor never looked me in the eye, or said "Sorry, I'm almost finished."  Nuttin.  
 Fred, Olean is okay for me, but I've only been there once.  Everyone says you have to go to Buffalo, Erie or Pittsburgh.  When I lived in MD, there was Hopkins, but no one there is too thrilled with them.  I think Star's in a great place to get medical care.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Just so you don't think I have soul of stone  hahhhahahaha


----------



## madman (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

ouch! take care of it , get better soon!    mike


----------



## Stardust (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

*That was the cutest bear. Laur, if you ever have anything major medical to be done in Boston you and joe are welcome to come stay here. I have a couple of extra rooms. Lots of bottles too! Boston has a lot of fun things to do also. I am Blessed and share what I do have.*

* We (my son, daughter, and myself) started the planted bottle dig in the garden for my grand kids. Was so much fun. Got to get more bottles. They are addicted now even my daughter!  []*


----------



## Stardust (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

This was just on the news.... is this your foot Laur?


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

That's very generous of you, Star.  Rick, I like the bear, I just don't like what comes with it (the Big Mama Bear).  Gee, guess I could have posted a picture of my foot after all!  What happened to that foot?


----------



## ajohn (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Wow Red,
 Sorry to hear about your accident.It's the rebellion of the modern bottle.
 Got some stitches one time couple of weeks after I saw a Patrick Swazey movie where he sews himself up without pain killer.SO....if he could do it....STUPIDEST thing I ever done.Take the meds!


----------



## Stardust (May 17, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

I don't know I was just being funny [] I googled foot stitches and found that. LOL!

 Just trying to keep you entertained till the pain meds wear off []

 [8|]  Now let's see your foot and compare.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Guys and gals...Here foot was (is) cut pretty bad...within seconds...blood everywhere!...Laur's a 'trooper' and vr. brave. She's been through so much, but hangs in there. I love her to pieces.(No pun intended) []                      Joe


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Wow, I think I'd just leave it rather than sew it up without anesthetic Ajohn.  Pretty brave, though to try it!  Thanks guys.  You are all so kind and just thinking about it makes everything seem soo much brighter.  I really mean it.  Thank you.  
 So, I'll take a poll.  As I said, the pic isn't really as bad as it was, but if you want to see it, I'll post.  I put off a pedicure as I already wasn't feeling well, and said to hell with it.  Guess I should have done it lol.  
 Thanks Joe.  He couldn't believe how many people responded to this post.  He won't look at my foot.
 Rick and Stardust make 2 votes.


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Hey Laur, Sorry about your foot! I guess I have no opinion about the picture, though. Best wishes for a speedy recovery and sip that Frap before the jitters make you drop it next time.[]


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

"Fraps R Heavy"


----------



## glass man (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

OUCH!!![] BLESS YOUR HEART![&:]


----------



## glass man (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

I WAS ONCE AT THE LOCAL ER HERE WITH NINA AS SHE HAD A ALLEGIC REACTION FROM AN ANTIBIOTIC HER DOC. HAD GIVEN HER FOR A THROAT INFECTION . I WAS IN THE WAITING ROOM,WHICH IS SMALL AND THIS IS AND HAS BEEN A REDNECK TOWN. IN CAME COPS AND PEOPLE SHOUTING WITH THE COPS TRYING TO STAY BETWEEN THE PEOPLE AND QUITE THEM DOWN.      SEEMS TWO FAMILIES HAD GOTTEN INTO A FIGHT AND FAMILY MEMBERS ON BOTH SIDES HAD BEEN HURT PRETTY BADLY. IT WAS FUNNY,JUST LIKE BEING AT A JERRY SPRINGER SHOW![8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Just think if the doc had to stitch this baby up! wow
  Where would you start?


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Ick, okay my foot's not as bad as that!


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Didn't embed this so you don't have to look if you don't want to.  Hope I got that right.  It looks to me like he missed a part in the middle.  My Mom a nurse, says they didn't do a great job.  It still hurts a lot.  They gave me a pill to take when I was there, but that's it.  It does look better than before it was stitched up.


----------



## Stardust (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

OH SWEETHEART, that must have really hurt bad!

 I hope you were able to sleep last night.

 I'm sending you healing energy and glad your mom is

 a nurse and she can keep a close eye one it.






here's a pretty flower for you. i hope today is a better day. take care.
star


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

That's so nice of you Star!  Thanks a lot.  Foot feels better already.[]


----------



## Stardust (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Ciao mr cat, 
 She was a brave woman. []

 whip her up something special
 and make her day!
 []
 star


----------



## Stardust (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

I'm really glad you're feeling better did the give you a crutch?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Hey ya missed two toes wit da polish [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

red you should get your self a Jazzy you know one of those electric wheel chair things.Also you might need a stair master,to get to the top of the stairs.You know the thing where you sit it push a button and it takes you up weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee .I will think of something else that will help you later,I'm going digging now.[8D]


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*



> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Hey ya missed two toes wit da polish [8D]


 
  I know!  It was time for a pedicure and I hadn't had a chance to do one yet when this happened.


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*



> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> red you should get your self a Jazzy you know one of those electric wheel chair things.Also you might need a stair master,to get to the top of the stairs.You know the thing where you sit it push a button and it takes you up weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee .I will think of something else that will help you later,I'm going digging now.[8D]


 
 LMTO!


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*



> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> 
> Hope they gave you a bottle of hillbilly heroin before they sent you home from the ER.
> Keep it elevated and get yourself a bucket of ice, and a bottle of scotch, Chivas preferably[]


 
 Like I said, they were pretty impersonal and gave me a pill to take while I was there.  Now That's customer service![8|]  Scotch is good.  I like Dewar's.


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

No crutches Star.  Just wearing slippers and walking on te side of my foot.  I like Rick's idea.  Maybe I can ride in the shopping cart when Joe takes me to the store[]


----------



## glass man (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

RIGHT LAUR! WHEN I BROKE MY LEG WHEN I WANTED TO GET OUT AND DO SOMETHING I WOULD GET NINA TO TAKE ME TO WAL MART OR KROKERS TO RIDE AROUND IN ONE OF THOSE MOTERIZED THANGS! KROKER GAVE ME MY OWN KEY TILL I COULD GET AROUND ON CRUTCHERS! I GOT GOOD ON THEM THANGS! I COULD ZIP AROUND PEOPLE LIKE I WAS AT THE INDY 500! [] JAMIE


----------



## Stardust (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

That's what I need Jamie, no laughing now! []
 Me and My Harley Jacket if I'm going I'm
 going in style~

 Next week the doc and I are having a long 
 heart to heart talk  [][]

 They should have given you a walker shoe
 boot to protect that foot.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Here is just the thing to protect your foot.Put these on until you heal. 
  Tony Soprano gave me the idea.[8D]


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Why don't you just ship those to Philadelphia?


----------



## Stardust (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

TISF! [] RICK
 WHAT FOOT IS IT?
 WHAT SIZE ARE YOU?


----------



## Just Dig it (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Aww sry about your accident...You will be out here digging soon.Goodluck with a speedy recovery


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh good idea!!!! 

 Like Bruce Springsteen says..hes going down down down down down  down ect [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Im size 18 1/2 star


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

feet,shoe size,millimeters


----------



## Stardust (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

yes, feet..
 10
 i don't think so [][] LOL!
 your so silly mr cat
 i have a protective shoe  from when I hurt my foot.
 I'LL HAVE TO GO FIND IT.
 i was googling around simalar ones are about
 15 dollars. i hate to see you walking on the side of your foot.
 I WAS GOING TO SEND IT TO YOU IF IT WOULD FIT.
 star


----------



## Stardust (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

[align=center]MAMBO ITALIANO[/align][align=center]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGnh0q4RuQ8[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]we'll all dance to this when you are beter...[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]I  like the beat! [8D][/align][align=center] [/align]


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 18, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Holy mackerel Laur,
 I checked out your picture. That looks brutal. I sure hope it heals up quickly for you.


----------



## Angelpeace (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

*Laur,*
*     I'm sorry to hear about your accident. I know you've got to be in a lot of pain. I constantly having accidents so I can certainly understand about the pain. Ouch[][][][] Hope you're feeling better real soon. You're too nice a person to be down for long.*
*Peace*


----------



## Stardust (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

*hope you're feeling much better today~*
*when the going gets tough i get this.*
*hope you like it... star*


----------



## RedGinger (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Thank you Star for your generous offer of the shoe.  i'm usually a 9 1/2, but for some reason in heels, I can go down to 8 1/2.  You don't have to send me the shoe.  My Mom said they should have given me one, but we made a pair of custom slippers.  I wore them to the store last night.  Foot is still throbbing.  Joe had to help me around this morning before work.  Those chocolates are making me hungry!  Before we left the store last night, I stopped and said "Wait.  Did do I have any chocolate at home?!"  []


----------



## RedGinger (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Thanks, Just Dig It, Nina, and BottleblobBob.  Thank you for the well wishes.  Made my day![]


----------



## RedGinger (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Lobey, let me know when you have shipped the scotch jk.  I gotta try something!  This is ridiculous.  I get the sutures out on Friday.  You bunch of silly gooses.  I think Joe must wear a 14 []  Just estimating, but I don't remember his real shoe size.  LOL


----------



## Stardust (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Take care I'm waiting for my daughter to come and take me to the ER my doc wants to have me tested for the swine flu and hydrated. I've been  nursing this thing for a week now and it just won't go away. I'll check in when I come back home again.  This is my baby!


----------



## RedGinger (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Hope you are on the mend soon.  Her is my baby princess.  She loves the heating pad, sleeping with me, and Whiskas Creamy Dairy Flavor treats.


----------



## Stardust (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

*That is such a sweet pic.* What we would do with out our pets? They are such gifts to us. []
 My guy knows I'm getting ready to leave and is worried. We go through this each week when I go in the hospital.
 I wish they weren't so expensive or I'd get him a playmate.[][] Going to sit with him, till my girls and little guy get here. Thanks for sharing Laur.

 May your afternoon be filled with joy!
 star


----------



## pyshodoodle (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Hi Laur - Sorry to hear about your foot.  18 years ago, I stepped on a lightbulb in the attic. Talk about blood!.... hopped down the steps and couldn't walk across the new carpet without dripping - on the dresser next to the door, I had a box of "breast pads" (this is how I remember when I did this)... they are very absorbent!

 Hope your foot feels better soon!

 Kate


----------



## RedGinger (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Thanks Kate.  That sounds painful!  I should have thought to stick a tampon on it, speaking of breast pads.  Verycute cat Lobey.  Is he "Lobey Jr."?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Cat killer in da House!


----------



## RedGinger (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

I was finally able to get my foot wet today and clean it a little.  I didn't realize it cracked the nail too.  As much as it hurts, there is a numb spot.  I hope no nerve was cut.


----------



## RedGinger (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

One more for "kicks", so to speak.  Those dots are a few of the places they numbed.  I have dots all over the foot.


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Hey Laur,
 Your toe looks so much better it's remarkable! Hope it's feeling better and the numbness clears soon.


----------



## Wilkie (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*



> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Cat killer in da House!


 Cat "killer"???  He "looks" like a cat himself (but then again, your are what you eat)


----------



## RedGinger (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Thanks, glad to hear you say that.  I wish it _felt_ better!  It felt good to be able to clean it up a bit.


----------



## RedGinger (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*



> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Cat killer in da House!


 
 That "cat killer" looks like a sweet little puppy with blue marbles for eyes.  I guess he's a tough guy, like his Dad[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger


 
 Â  I guess he's a tough guy, like his Dad[8D]
 [/quote]



 Yeah I guess he is tough like his dad. His dad is as tough as nails and then some! He can rip telephone books in half with hands & teeth! .........................Hes not my dog HAHAHAHAHA! hes my nephews.Conan is the killers name


----------



## woody (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Here is Yoda.
 I'm getting her spayed tomorrow.
 She'll be much better without going into heat.[]


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Nice cat Woody. Okay. I hope these pet pictures are helping your foot. Here's my Lucy.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Here is BOO.Check out her ear.It was cut but the humane society to mark the barn cats.Boo was part of a trap and release program.They catch them neuter them and release them back where they found them.
  we decided to give her a home.

 Its weird that they cut their ears don't ya think?But I guess markings would wear off.They did it when they were small kittens.


----------



## mr.fred (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

*Wish i saw that years ago----i would have done that to my oldest boy[8D]*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Hahaha yeah he does look like a cat a little. He got the ears,and hes vevy small.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Hey Reds you should change the name of this thread to.......
   "AS The Foot Turns" stay tuned for the healing foot! tomorrow at  10. []


----------



## beendiggin (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

This thread has the potential to go really weird if we all started posting pictures of our feet......or our scars.  I wonder which would be more fun - or disturbing.


----------



## RedGinger (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Beautiful cats everyone!  Woody, is Yoda a Burmese?  My Aunt and uncle had two Burmese cats after another both named Yoda.  Yeah, Bob, the cats are making me feel better.  
 Rick, can you change a thread name??  That was a good one!  
 To beendiggin, why not show some feet and scars?  It would be fun.  
 "Laur's flocked up flock" []


----------



## RedGinger (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

My foot is all "flocked up" []


----------



## woody (May 19, 2009)

Alright, watch your language, young lady!!![]

 I don't know what kind of cat yoda is, Laur.
 I think she might be part siamese, but I don't know for sure.
 We still love her, though.


----------



## Miles (May 19, 2009)

I was just waiting for this thread to be hijacked by cats []


----------



## cyberdigger (May 19, 2009)

My little one is vain as all gitout.. ornery, too!


----------



## glass man (May 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ON THE OTHER "FOOT" 15 OF THOSE IN 1 HOUR COULD LAND YOU IN THE DRUNK TANK![]


----------



## glass man (May 19, 2009)

LAUR: TWEEN YOUR AND STAR'S FLOCK,THIS PLACE IS BECOMMING A"FLOCKED" UP FORUM![] HOPE YOUR FLOCKED UP FOOT FEELS BETTER SOON!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

Yeah I'm getting a flash back from the movie Jaws.My scar is bigger! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 19, 2009)

*RE: I like glass, but not THAT MUCH!!*

I have to get off this computer chair and do something constructive.


----------



## capsoda (May 20, 2009)

> You can`t see it,but my wife likes the stripe across her chest.


 
 Your wife has stripes across her chest???
This is Cindy Cat sleeping in one of her favorite places. When the son is on the PC she is right there with him.


----------



## glass man (May 20, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   YES HIS WIFE IS A SARGENT. CAP YOU KNOW WHAT IT IS LIKE TO BE IN THE MILITARY! LOVE COCOA ANTIQUE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> 
> 
> Your wife has stripes across her chest


 

 Hahahahah ahhhh yes a nice early morning gut buster []


----------



## RedGinger (May 20, 2009)

Uh, who changed the name of the thread?  That freaked me out, I was like did someone break into my computer?  Obviously, I don't know all the techicalities of it, but who did it, and how? 

  Snickers is gorgeous and so sweet!  I love dogs too.  Sorry about Cocoa, Antiquenut.  I know how it is.  

 Well, Lobes, I'm kind of a lightweight, but it's a good idea.  They should have given me a shot of whiskey and had me bite on a bullet.  That would have been more effective.[8|]

 Charlie, that's a pretty cool picture.  She knows she's got it going on lol.  Cats are all vain.  Tey think they're the center of the universe, and they're right!

 Okay, Woody, I won't flock up again.  Promise.[]


----------



## RedGinger (May 20, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> Four of these over the course of three hours or so and all your troubles will fade away[]


 
 "Here's to alcohol, the cause of, and solution to, all of life's problems." -Homer Simpson


----------



## Wilkie (May 20, 2009)

*Laur, it's done like this*



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Uh, who changed the name of the thread?Â  That freaked me out, I was like did someone break into my computer?Â  Obviously, I don't know all the techicalities of it, but who did it, and how?Â


Whenever you reply to a post, if you change the subject line, it will change the name of the thread.


----------



## RedGinger (May 20, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

Okay, I kind of figured it out earlier.  Looks like Woody changed it.  I liked the name lol.  Thank you for explaining it, though. 

 To Rick:  I just read your Feb article "Privies By The Yard".  That kept me entertained!  It must have taken you a long time to write.  The tunneling part was a little scary.  I'm still waiting to dig a privy like that.  I hope I can get out there and dig one this weekend, or at least help.  Sutures come out Friday.  I'm kind of worried about the numb part.
 Any doctors on here??


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2009)

*WHO CHANGED THE NAME OF THE THREAD?*

[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2009)

Whats the difference between a fox and a pig?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2009)

2 six packs & a shot [:-]


----------



## RedGinger (May 20, 2009)

Not sure I get that one.  I don't agree with fox hunting nonetheless.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2009)

Its a bar joke reds....[8D]
  A fox = a good looking woman
  A pig = ......................
   I remember when I was on the sauce,Janet Reno was hot! ya get it now?

 the joke is as old as the hills.Oh I forgot you ain't that old lol


----------



## RedGinger (May 20, 2009)

So, when on the sauce, you became a lesbian?[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2009)

That handsome devil Rick was never in a gay bar room. so we will never know lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2009)

If I did I wouldn't go for ole Janet she could peel the paint of of walls [8D]


----------



## RedGinger (May 20, 2009)

Okay, here is today's toe update... 
 I'm running out of file names for my toe pictures!


----------



## cyberdigger (May 20, 2009)

[] ..I caught it on MSNBC


----------



## RedGinger (May 20, 2009)

*RE: "Laur's toe-tally flocked up flock"*

Joe can't believe I'm still showing pictures of my toe.  Anyone out there with a foot fetish will be cured!


----------



## RedGinger (May 20, 2009)

*RE: "Laur's toe-tally flocked up flock"*

Wait until _after_ eating to look at the pictures.[8|]  Had to ask Joe what a gang box was.  Flock me, it hurts!  The whole bottom is swollen.  I used to go to gay bars all the time with my male friends.  It was a lot of fun!  I can see why a straight guy would not like it!


----------



## RedGinger (May 20, 2009)

*RE: "Laur's toe-tally flocked up flock"*

Kind of looks like I have a foot fungus [:'(]  Sorry, I'm just being gross here, making myself laugh.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2009)

*RE: "Laur's toe-tally flocked up flock"*

I think we wandered in a lesbian bar in NJ once, I  didn't notice anything strange going on [8D]

  cutting open a deers chest is a little more graphic then your toe.But not by much.


----------



## RedGinger (May 20, 2009)

*RE: "Laur's toe-tally flocked up flock"*



> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> all swollen and bruised black and purple, with just a hint of iodiney goodness, what's not to love?


 
 Uh, there's no iodine on there...
 They used peroxide as it's apparently less irritating.


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 20, 2009)

*RE: "Laur's toe-tally flocked up flock"*

Laur. It looks great (compared to the earlier pics). You should be kicking dirt at a dig soon ~ []


----------



## cyberdigger (May 20, 2009)

*RE: "Laur's toe-tally flocked up flock"*

I have this kit on stand-by just in case you can't deal any more.. the Toeminator Set! []


----------



## RedGinger (May 20, 2009)

*RE: "Laur's Toe-tally Flocked Up Flock"*

Just think, they were using stuff like that back when our bottles were made!
 If only they had one of these:


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 21, 2009)

*RE: "Laur's Totally Flocked Up Flock"*

I'm going to spread the word. Frap is bad for your health and dangerous.


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2009)

*RE: "Laur's Toe-tally Flocked Up Flock"*

LOL Bob.  Can anyone tell me how to write the TM symbol on here?  I googled it and one thing said " to do &trade" and another said "alt 0 1 5 3" or something like that.  Do these codes only work on myspace and things like that?


----------



## cordilleran (May 21, 2009)

Pre-Freudian, Sappho is my prize (Sigmund might be angling a neurotic earthworm or phishing for astrological nuances).


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2009)

*RE: "Laur's toe-tally flocked up flock"*

That kit could also double for a tooth extractor.knock um out with the hammer,pull the tooth with the pliers,tape the jaw shut.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> older than christ on the cross. this one's not as old but almost....
> What's the first thing a gay guy says to that handsome devil Rick at the bar room?


 

 Whats up Dick? [8D]


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

I did ask for your opinions, so thanks Antiquenut and Lobey.  Antiquenut, are you in the medical profession?  I was worried about the spot he missed.  It still is very painful.  I'm a little worried about getting the sutures out because it hurts to even touch.  Medical stuff doesn't bother me, so I appreciate your input guys.  Like I said, my Mom was there and being a nurse, said "Aren't you going to do any subcutaneous (under the skin first) stitches?  According to her, he did use plastic surgery sutures, but he was just rude, listened to me screaming and never said a word.  My Mom said, please stop and give her some pain medicine.  He said it would still hurt anyway.  I know that's not completely true from personal experience.  She's my biggest advocate and held my hand the whole time and got me kleenex. 
 I used to work at a vet, but not long enough to learn sutures.  I was working behind the desk and helping out slowly learning the whole vet tech thing.


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2009)

*RE: "Laur's toe-tally flocked up flock"*



> ORIGINAL: blobbottlebob
> 
> Laur. It looks great (compared to the earlier pics). You should be kicking dirt at a dig soon ~ []


 
 Thanks Bob.  I don't think it looks better.  I understand these things can start to look worse before they look better.  I sure hope to scratch around this weekend.


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*



> ORIGINAL: Antiquenut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Our local ER is the Veterinarian's office LOL.


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

Hey, looks like I'm not the only one!

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090420213828AA3wMoj


----------



## mr.fred (May 21, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

[&o]Laur---you giving me flashbacks of my foot i hurt a year ago in Feb.--got a bad infection in my R/foot----spent (3) weeks at O.G.H.wokeup to them talking about removing it at my knee----but they decided to De-Breed it--to see if it would start healing---ask your Mom about De-Breeding--if i am saying it right.It's coming along OK!---lots of scar tissue--and burn marks on the back of leg from the infection---went back to work----digging bottles just this last winter--i have a nasty picture if i can download it.  _I f not i will show you when we all go digging-   Fred.[][][][]_


----------



## GuntherHess (May 21, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

debride?


----------



## mr.fred (May 21, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

I think it's de breed

 debride?
 [/quote]


----------



## mr.fred (May 21, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

Your right debride-----either way hurt like Hell[8|]

 debride?
 [/quote]


----------



## Stardust (May 21, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

Laur, 
 I'm thinking you'd better go with plastic.
 These are yummy! When my son
 worked there he had me try all these
 yummy delights. Plus he got to bring
 1 lb of coffee or tea home a week.

 It was a nice perk. I want one now
 really bad!

 Glad to see it's looking better every day.
 I didn't know what happened at first when
 I saw "Laur's Flocked Up Flock." []

 star and my guy (woof )


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

Wow what time do you guys get out of work? I get out at 3:30 and when I get on line there are  2 dozen comebacks already.I thought I had good hours.[]


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

I have Mono, Rick.  It's taking me forever to get over.  Can't work with a fever of 101 every day.   My Husband is bringing home the bacon right now.  I used to bring home the bacon and cook it [] I worked two jobs.  Now, with this flocked up foot, I am going to have a hard time even digging.  []


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

Glad it's getting better Fred. How did you hurt it?  Can't wait to get back to digging!


----------



## mr.fred (May 21, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

*Mr.Rick----I was retired -----but had to go back to work----my 401 took a BIG hit------now i got layed off---go figure.[]*

 Wow what time do you guys get out of work? I get out at 3:30 and when I get on line there are 2 dozen comebacks already.I thought I had good hours.[]
 [/quote]


----------



## mr.fred (May 21, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

I was doing some plumbing for a friend----and was rolling in the POO---and thats how i think i got the infection[]

 Glad it's getting better Fred. How did you hurt it?  Can't wait to get back to digging!
 [/quote]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

I should have said all of the people (working) my bad[]

  Sorry about the retirement deal hopefully things will turn around and get back to (semi) normal.But I have a feeling I will be working until I'm 90.But hey! at least I will have 10 more good years of bottle digging left when I retire [] hahaha


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

Wow, mono, a cut up foot,a bad stitch job, cant dig for bottles.Your in bad shape kid  don't let anyone tell you different [8D]


----------



## Stardust (May 21, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

Laur,
 From your pics it looks like normal couple of days worth of healing.
 If it starts getting really red around the stitches and hot that would mean a cellulitis infection was starting and you would need antibotics. If you were to notice that you had a red line starting to go up your leg you would need to call your doc right away as the infection is traveling towards your heart and could basically kill you. 

 Most ER's give you print outs on these things to watch out for. You can google images to see what they look like. When I was married my then husband got cut and the above happened.  The doc said, "good thing you came in, as if that line got any higher it would have killed you." We laughed our way to the drug store, but it was no laughing matter. We were young plus he worked in poo (town water dept) mr fred and ended up with being a Hep C carrier. Never knew till he went to donate blood. Thankfully none of us got it, but he could never donate blood again.

 I would have thought you having mono, they would have put you on something as your immune system is low right now. I'd keep it exposed to the fresh air AMAP, but keep it clean. it does look like iodine was used on it, most hospitals use it to kill germs unless your allergic. that's the funny orange/browish color stuff on your foot. then they flush out your foot with peroxide.

 Hope that helps some as I worked in the hospital for years.
 star


----------



## glass man (May 21, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*



> me screaming and never said a word.


  MAN THAT MAKES ME MAD! A PERSON LIKE THAT IS IN IT ONLY FOR MONEY! BET IF IT WAS HIS FOOT IT WOULD HAVE BEEN DIFFERENT! AFTER I BROKE MY LEG[BOTH BONES ,LARGE AND SMALL IN THE LEG ,PLUS CRACKED UP AND DOWN]  THE DOCTORS WERE GONNA SET IT,JUST LIKE IN THE OLD WESTERNS,PULL IT BACK INTO PLACE,WITH OUT GIVING ME A SHOT OR ANY THING TO MAKE IT NOT SO PAINFUL,I WAS BITING ON THE BLANKET ,DID NOT HAVE A BULLET,AS THIS WAS HAPPINING [OUT IN THE HALL,NO BEDS OPEN] A NURSE WALKS BY AND MAKES THE COMMENT,"HE LOOKS LIKE HE IS HAVING A BABY DON'T HE?" AND THEN SHE CHUCKLED! [] GLAD I COULD NOT GET MY HANDS ON HER RIGHT THEN,MAY BE DOING A LIFE SENTENCE RIGHT NOW! THERE WERE A LOTTA NICE PEOPLE THERE,BUT INSENSITIVE FREAKS LIKE THIS  AND THE GUY THAT STICHED YOU,SHOULD BE THROWN INTO ....SOMEPLACE BAD OR AT LEAST THROWN OUT OF THE MEDICAL PRACTICE! JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

You're damn right Jamie!!  He would have cried like a baby.  I'm sorry about what you went through.  Some doctors say nowadays $250-15 (mins).  That's how so many doctors are now.  I was looking up a doctor to go to for my back and found a story about him and 4 other doctors in my town who would not treat a girl because she had medicaid.  I'll send a link to this story. http://www.oleantimesherald.com/articles/2008/05/18/news/doc482f8a8d8589a083798696.txt It made me so angry and upset.  
 I consider myself so lucky to have health insurance.  After my car accident, there was an incidental finding on an MRI and they cancelled me saying it was pre-existing.  I had no idea about it at the time I signed up.  
 Now, I don't want to get too heavy for this bunch, and get too out there, but you guys seem like you understand and are cool.


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

Yes, Star, I know what to watch out for.  Thank you.  I can't let it air dry as you said, because then it will form a crusty scab making suture removal more painful and difficult.  Just neosporin and a bandage for now.  Thanks.  No iodine was used either, it's just bruising.  I watched them do it and I am sensitive to iodine so they chose not to use it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

Hey reds where did the doc stitch you up, in a log cabin?


----------



## Stardust (May 21, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

gone to starbuck's,

 lobo let me get you one

 i know how you like it.

 IALAOTFWP []


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*



> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Hey reds where did the doc stitch you up, in a log cabin?


 
 LMA&TO!!!!!![]


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

Tim, I don't know how it happened, but I am officially afraid of frapuccinos!!  Actually the bottle was in a bag along with some other stuff and I dropped the bag on my foot.  They told me what they were typing in the report at the hospital "Patient dropped Frappucino bottle on left great toe.." []


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*



> ORIGINAL: mr.fred
> 
> I was doing some plumbing for a friend----and


 
 No good deed goes unpunished![]


----------



## RedGinger (May 22, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*



> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> 
> hey I just lmto[]


 
 Wish I went to computer school like you.  Can't make the trademark symbol work.  []


----------



## RedGinger (May 22, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*

LOL.  Cut/pasted this.  Joe thinks there's something to astrology.  There just may be... No one ever gave me free grapes before though.[8|]

 She's slightly clumsy. At times when the Sagittarius girl strides down the street like a thoroughbred horse, you'll think she's the most graceful woman you've ever watched-until she stumbles on a crack in the sidewalk, awkwardly grabs the awning over the fruit stand to catch her balance and upsets two crates of oranges. The owner may swear a little, but hell soon shrug his shoulders, tell her to skip it, and hand her some grapes.


----------



## Stardust (May 22, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*

Be careful everyone [8D]

 and have a safe weekend [] with all the traffic out there.

 Most of all have fun. []   [8|][]    [][]   []  []    [&:]   [8D]   [] .


----------



## RedGinger (May 22, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*

Toe-day's toe update.  Got sutures out.  This doctor was nice and apologized when it hurt.


----------



## RedGinger (May 22, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*

This one needs to be brightened...


----------



## mr.fred (May 22, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*

Looks   99% better Laur----hows it feeling?----Later---Fred[8D]


----------



## RedGinger (May 22, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

Thanks Fred.  Still hurts a lot.  It woke me up this morning[].  It's on the mend, though.  We got a special permission to dig tomorrow, so I hope I am up to it.  I know I won't be able to just sit there.  Joe's going to make me some kind of rubber boot or something, in his words.  []


----------



## mr.fred (May 22, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

Good Luck on the Dig----wrap your foot real good and DON'T  overdue[][][].


----------



## RedGinger (May 22, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

You'll be the first to know if there's anything in there Fred.  Looking forward to digging with you and Digswithstick.  []  I always overdue.  Once I start digging, I can't stop!  I'll tell Joe to bring the tranquilizer lol.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 22, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

It does look like it's coming along nicely.. maybe you should stick a Bromo on it to protect it while digging.. might also bring some luck![]


----------



## glass man (May 22, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*

GLAD THEY ARE OUT LAUR!!!!![] JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (May 22, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*

I meant the other one Sorry.  I don't have PS.  I just got an earful for talking about the thing tomorrow.  We won't find anything anyway[]


----------



## RedGinger (May 22, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*

Now, transfer that to a face, and you have Linda Blair in The Excorsist.


----------



## Just Dig it (May 22, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*

Ouch ...I feel ya laura..when i got slammed in my accident i got a bone chip in my tailbone ..that resulted in surgery
 Now my Butt crack looks like the mark of zoro..hack of a surgery.What if i wanted to be a plumber???.they scraped my throat with the anesthetic tube
 spit blood for a week and lived off frostys...The toe seems to be coming along nice..Good luck!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 22, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*

Ahhhhh poor Digit did it hurt? []


----------



## RedGinger (May 23, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*



> ORIGINAL: Just Dig it
> 
> 
> Now my Butt crack looks like the mark of zoro..hack of a surgery.What if i wanted to be a plumber???.


 
 LOL!!!  I'm sorry that happened.  That really sucks!!  Talk about a pain in the ass! [] Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 23, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*

Laur,
 Now it looks a lot less like a vicious pack of frappacinos attacked your toes with their sharp and pointy teeth. It just looks like regular old coffee did it. Or maybe a latte.


----------



## RedGinger (May 23, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*



> ORIGINAL: Antiquenut
> 
> Well "Red Toe",watch yah step,ayah.One good stub could do yah in.Looks much better without the noob stichin`on it.He shouldah let the nurse do it.[sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=lol.gif]


 
 It already got stepped on once today.  I recovered after a few minutes[].  Love the Maine accent.  Eat some lobsta for me!  That's what I always tell my NE friends including the "Lobester".  HAHAHA.  Get it?[][]  Where in Maine are you?  Give me a hint and see if I can guess.  Eh, the nurse was a B I T C H too.  Does it still count if I spell it out, Woody? [sm=kiss.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (May 23, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*

Thank you Bob.  Maybe my toe was possessed (see  above).  You and the other guys are making me laugh so hard!  

 Okay, Who is going to teach me ow to make the trademark symbol??????????????????????????????  Thank you in advance[]


----------



## RedGinger (May 23, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*

Missed that day of computer school?  LMTO.  Thanks for trying.  I tried several different ways after googling it too, but figured it must have to be used in a code.  I was getting pretty good at that sort of thing when I had high speed.  It was fun to do that on myspace.  I'm not even into myspace anymore, though.  I do wonder what all the Twitter hype is about.  If that old shrivelled Larry King is doing it, maybe I should investigate.  No offense to old or shrivelled people, he just annoys me.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 23, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*

Hate? now now thats a harsh word in these parts.[]


 I hate Ellen and her stupid azz dances. ...Now see what you did!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 23, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

Hey Reds forget the rubber boot,you need to go bare foot in the glass dump.Soon your toe will heal,we need to continue this thread,work on the other toe.[8D]


----------



## RedGinger (May 23, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

No thanks Rick.  Ick, that gives me the creeps!  As for Nancy Grace, she is just into sensationalism.  She makes her money off other peoples' tragedies.  She's another one I can't stand.  I like Joy Behar.  I'm kind of into nerdy shows like "Monsterquest".  I like "The Soup" also and "Chelsea Latley".  If I can get up early enough on Saturdays, I like to watch "Nigella" on the Food Network.


----------



## pyshodoodle (May 23, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

Red - If I were going digging with a toe like that, I would be putting a Band-aid Advanced Healing bandage on it. It helps cushion and acts as a scab. Definitely will be more comfortable than without. - But you're probably already out digging, so this information is probably not going to do you any good. 

 Kate


----------



## RedGinger (May 23, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock*

That's a good idea Kate.  Thank you.  I think I jinxed us last night!  Joe's stuck with a migraine.  If I do go digging, I will try that.  It's a beautiful day here.  It was supposed to rain.  I cannot believe the toe is not broken.  Is it supposed to still hurt this much?  I can't believe there are no glass collecting doctors on here.  [8|]


----------



## RedGinger (May 23, 2009)

*RE: Any Glass Collecting MDs on here??*

[8|]


----------



## pyshodoodle (May 23, 2009)

*RE: Any Glass Collecting MDs on here??*

The Advanced Healing Bandages are on my list of wonder products. About 5 1/2 years ago, my friend's daughter ran into the middle of the street when a car was coming. I jumped after her and fell (missed her, too, but luckily the car stopped)... .ripped my knee up pretty badly. Of course, I was in the process of moving at the time and had to pack. With this bandage on my knee, I was actually able to kneel on it without pain! They are great for blisters too. I wouldn't use anything else on a blister again, ever.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 23, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*

.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 23, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*

[] I thought I was going to figure out how to insert a trademark symbol into a post here, but I came up empty.. and felt like a dingus.. if somebody figures out the proper code, please enlighten us!!


----------



## cyberdigger (May 23, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*

..so if it's not supported here, praytell how did you get it here??


----------



## cyberdigger (May 23, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*



> ahhhhhh i get it  btw this is â„¢


 
 ahhhhhh i get it  btw this is â„¢                                              			 			 								 			 			 ...OK it can be copied/pasted I guess.. I'm such a computer numbskull!!  or maybe my alt keys are broke?


----------



## cyberdigger (May 23, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*

...it doesn't do a dang thang.. [] I can't be THIS retarded!!! Am I?


----------



## cyberdigger (May 23, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*

..as far as I can tell, my alt key is set up as a cushioned thumb rest... I never used it for anything, it doesn't do anything.. and I'm not about to call the geek squad out just for this! Thanks for trying to help me![]


----------



## Stardust (May 23, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*

Â© []


----------



## cyberdigger (May 23, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*

Â© â„¢ aaahhhhh... the NUMBER PAD!!!! I CAN SLEEP TONIGHT!!!! THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOUâ„¢


----------



## cyberdigger (May 23, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*

WepÃ‡Ãˆ,ÂÃ´ÃµÃ¶Ã·Ã¸Ã¹ÃºÃ‰Ã‹Ã`Å¾â„¢â€˜â€™Å½Ã™â€™Â¸Â·j ..hey this is fun!![]

 ... http://knopok.net/symbol-codes/alt-codes.html


----------



## RedGinger (May 23, 2009)

*RE: LMTO*

Thanks for the help.  Let me try this....


----------



## RedGinger (May 24, 2009)

*RE: LMTO*

Thanks everyone.  Tom (Penn Digger) just made me a drink and I've been digging all day.  I will post our dig tomorrow.  All I know Antiquenut, is Camden had the BEST lobster rolls.  Don't drink and type LOL.  Anyway, Charlie (Cyberdigger) sent me a very nice box of bottles today!!!  It was awesome and I very much appreciate it.  Thank you Charlie!  There was even a baby med in there! ( I collect those).  Okay, I will type more tomorrow.  LMTO


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 24, 2009)

*RE: Laur's Flocked Up Flock of Flockers*

â€ 

                                               peace


----------



## RedGinger (May 24, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*

Who'da thunk it?


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 25, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*

I take it that your toe is so significantly better that frappacinos with jagged teeth, insensitive doctors with an attitude, and daily updates are all completely last week?


----------



## RedGinger (May 25, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*

No, I wrapped it up well and stuffed it in a shoe.  As soon as the fall out from all this digging hits and the drinks they keep giving me wear off and I can barely move, I'll be on this thread again[]


----------



## Just Dig it (May 25, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*

Dont Sit too long laura ..we might need to get you some jaundice bitters = )


----------



## Stardust (May 25, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*

[] eric,
 i really like your signiture. gave me a good laugh. 
 isn't it about time we had a update on your baby?
 you had your's the same week as my niece. she's
 starting to do all kind of cute things. I get to vist her
 through video chats. can't wait to see her in september.

 could we get a peek? hope mom is doing well also.
 take care~
 star


----------



## RedGinger (May 25, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*



> ORIGINAL: Just Dig it
> 
> Dont Sit too long laura ..we might need to get you some jaundice bitters = )


 
 Been digging three days, becoming zombie, must sleep...[&o]


----------



## RedGinger (May 25, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*



> ORIGINAL: Antiquenut
> 
> Well Laur,it`s almost time for another update,photo,etc.I bet it feels a whole lot better now.It must itch like crazy![&:]


 
 It looks better.  Still pretty sore, numb in places, feels tight, but it's getting there.  I shouldn't have been digging on it, but I can't help myself.  I had the digging sickness before I met Joe, but it's soo much worse now.  Toe doesn't really itch, but I know what you mean.  
 Are you going digging with Tom while he's up there?  He's a great digger.  He can move dirt like 5 men.


----------



## RedGinger (May 26, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*

Trying to be productive today, so I go downstairs to take a picture of a crock I'm selling.  I had only hobbled a few steps before I see this little guy.  Scared the you know what out of me!  Of course, my cat was there to display her find.  She was proud as a peacock and wanted lots of attention afterwards.  He was cute I have to admit!  Poor little guy!


----------



## RedGinger (May 26, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*

You get the picture


----------



## RedGinger (May 26, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*

I put the little guy in a cup to put him outiside. He kept trying to crawl out!  At least it wasn't a rat.  Country life, country mouse in your house.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 26, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*

OK, there's one thing I am grateful for about moving into an apartment! Outdoor kitty is now indoor kitty! I had to deal with your predicament almost on a daily basis back in the farm house... moles, birds and snakes, too!


----------



## madman (May 26, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*

hey guys great pix! cute little fella.......................   mike


----------



## RedGinger (May 26, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*

OMG.  Four baby mice today.  All went outside in the same place, so hopefully their family was re-united.  Someone said to me, "Why'd you put them outside?  They probably just ran back into the house."  I said "What was I supposed to do, send them to Outer Space? Build them a little rocket?!"  LOL  

 I decided to sneak down into the mud room and see what my little princess was up to.  I took Joe along just in case.  There she is sitting on some old clothes in a laundry basket, which is unusual since she's usually underfoot or hanging out with me.  Turned on the light, and there was another poor little dear, huddled on the floor.  I picked him up and she got right out of that basket like "Hey, that's mine!"  I'll see if Joe feels up to posting some more pics.


----------



## RedGinger (May 27, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*

Could you elaborate?  I don't get it.


----------



## RedGinger (May 27, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*

Ahh I got it.  Yeah, maybe if he had been nice, we'd have given him a bottle.
 Good luck with everything.  Sounds like an all too common story these days, but it could be a blessing in disguise since you can help your family now.  
 Today is one of the first days I didn't feel like digging that much.[8|]  Very weird!  I have a digging hangover I guess.  Maybe some "hair of the bottle" that bit me will help[]  
 Toe is looking good.  Once I get the feet looking decent, I'll post an after picture.  
 I liked Cyberdigger's NHOTO â„¢ [] (never heard of that one) about a bottle.  That's a good one!


----------



## RedGinger (May 27, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*

I forgot to mention that I've been anxious to try Rick's probe method after seeing his video too.


----------



## RedGinger (May 27, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*

Here's "toe" you, my friends.  It's getting much better!


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 28, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*

Its looking frappy snappy. How's the numbness / sensation issues?


----------



## RedGinger (May 28, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*

Thanks.  Still sore, still numb in places.  I guess it just takes time.


----------



## Road Dog (May 28, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*

OMG . What happened to your toe?[]


----------



## RedGinger (May 28, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*

Just go back to the first page.  Joe gave me a nice card, but I laughed because it said "you must try to be more careful".  With my degree of clumsiness, I should probably just wear a padded head to toe suit[]


----------



## Road Dog (May 28, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*

Judas Priest on a Pony! That musta hurt. No breaks I guess?


----------



## RedGinger (May 29, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*

They said it wasn't broken.  I can't bend it.  I'm no toe expert.  I'll have it looked at in the future if it's still a problem.  It did hurt, like stubbing your toe.  the worst part was numbing it and then the days afterwards when it just throbbed.  It still hurts.


----------



## RedGinger (May 29, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*

Does anyone on here do Twitter?  I'm trying to figure it out.  Thanks.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 1, 2009)

*RE: LMTOâ„¢*

thanks!


----------

